# My 3-year-old ruined my TV screen. Any options?



## neuronbob (Feb 26, 2009)

It's a two-year-old Samsung HL-T5076 rear projection DLP. The little guy squirted his Capri-Sun, via the straw, into the corner of the screen. That led to these artifacts:


























Any idea what I can do? I tried opening the screen, but the fabric covering of the interior of the screen is dry--the juice is on the other side. At this point, I'm planning to call a TV repair guy.....and if the screen requires replacement (and it's likely to be expensive), I'm not sure what I'd do.

Any opinions welcome!


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

Trade the kid in for a nice dog.


----------



## carpediem (Mar 1, 2008)

Sorry to hear/see that.

A few things:

Is it just me, or does that kind of look like a kid drinking a drink(juice box if you will)? Slight outline on the left side, possibly being the mouth/front of face, with a gap in the middle, then on the right side the outline of the drink. Maybe something there for you on ebay? You could call it the pre-xmas miracle.

Do you need a suggestion for somebody to discuss your emotions you are feeling(this was meant as a joke, knowing your profession)

Hope things work out for you.


----------



## neuronbob (Feb 26, 2009)

LOL! That does kinda look like a kid drinking from a bottle.

My little guy was remorseful when he saw my face after he did this, so I'm not mad at him. After all, I can never stay mad at this little one for too long. You can be sure, though, that he'll never touch that TV again!


----------



## Stereodude (Feb 6, 2010)

You've got liquid between the different layers in the front screen of your set. You need to take it apart, clean them, dry them, and put it back together. Or, use it as an excuse to get a new TV.


----------



## neuronbob (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks like I'm in the market for a new TV and will be selling the old one for parts.

I took it to my TV repair folks and they are telling me that not only is the screen damaged, but also the lens and associated electronics. They are wishing to replace the screen and the lens, and that's a touch over $500. Because that's about 1/2 the cost of a new similar set, it looks like I'll have to pay more attention to the end-of-year sales to p/u a new set, probably another Sammy, this time an LCD.

It would simply drive me bat guano to see that huge mark on the screen....what would be the point of watching Blu-Ray movies with their nearly perfect pictures on this?

Chalking this up to one of the many costs of having children. I still love my precious little guy.


----------



## dguarnaccia (Jul 17, 2008)

That's a bummer man. Something to consider for the new TV, a protective screen. We used to have one for our old rear projection unit when my daughter was a toddler. Here's an example of what's available.. http://www.tv-armor.com/shop/


----------



## Rijax (Jul 20, 2006)

Sorry to hear about this, Bob. Good look on the hunt. Enjoy it. :huge:


----------



## Stereodude (Feb 6, 2010)

neuronbob said:


> Looks like I'm in the market for a new TV and will be selling the old one for parts.
> 
> I took it to my TV repair folks and they are telling me that not only is the screen damaged, but also the lens and associated electronics. They are wishing to replace the screen and the lens, and that's a touch over $500. Because that's about 1/2 the cost of a new similar set, it looks like I'll have to pay more attention to the end-of-year sales to p/u a new set, probably another Sammy, this time an LCD.


Where exactly did your son insert the liquid? It seems highly unlikely that he got it into the sealed optical engine by squirting it into the corner between the optical films on the front of the set.


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

I am with Seth, that sounds nearly impossible to me. Buy a new one if you want, but I would try a little harder to take that one apart.


Stereodude said:


> Where exactly did your son insert the liquid? It seems highly unlikely that he got it into the sealed optical engine by squirting it into the corner between the optical films on the front of the set.


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

dvenardos said:


> I am with Seth, that sounds nearly impossible to me. Buy a new one if you want, but I would try a little harder to take that one apart.


I am pretty sure it is illegal to buy a new 3 year old. It is DEFINITELY illegal to take one apart!


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

m-fine said:


> i am pretty sure it is illegal to buy a new 3 year old. It is definitely illegal to take one apart!


****!!!


----------



## neuronbob (Feb 26, 2009)

****! Every time I mention the TV to my wife in the presence of my son, he apologizes profusely. In fact, I am rather shocked by this level of conscience in a 3-year-old. I guess I won't replace him with another one after all. :rofl:

I did end up buying a new set (I suppose I only needed a small excuse to get a 120 Hz LCD at a year-end sale price  )but my next weekend off will really take apart the old set and see what I can do on my own.

For Seth: I was just going by what the repair dudes said. The little guy placed the tip of the straw and squirted a nearly full Capri-Sun pouch into the TV. There is a tiny (but apparently not 3-year-old-proof) gap between the screen and the plastic frame of the TV. In the couple of days afterward, the juice actually moved up inside the screen, almost as if it was soaking into fabric, or was being sucked up. I won't be able to verify what the TV repair guy said about what needed replaced until I get the TV apart on my own.


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

neuronbob said:


> ****! Every time I mention the TV to my wife in the presence of my son, he apologizes profusely. In fact, I am rather shocked by this level of conscience in a 3-year-old. I guess I won't replace him with another one after all. :rofl:


My 3 year old eventually turned into a 4 year old. It is a big improvement. I figure I have about 9 more years before I will want to replace him.


----------

